# Hoyt Katera question



## thunderchicken8 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am looking to buy a 2008 Hoyt Katera. It is a demo model and has only been shot indoors. I was wondering if anybody has heard anything good or bad about these bows? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## KateraSteve (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got rid of mine they are an awesome shooting bow.. not really anything bad to say about them except they are a tad heavier than the newer bows.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I get a new bow every year and still own this one. Awesome shooting bow. Look it up in the general archery section and you will get loads of positive responses to the Katera. Plain and simple...people love the bow!


----------



## Hannes (Jun 8, 2007)

*katera*

Best hunting bow I've had. Not planing to sell it soon:


----------



## djdpredator (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had the Katera for 2 seasons now and still love it. At 29" 67lbs, it will still put a hunting length and weight Axis down range at 285 fps. It is a little heavier than the new Maxxis, but not significant to a treestand hunter.


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Best bow I have ever owned.


----------



## austin-josey (Aug 12, 2008)

Love mine. It's the most consistently accurate bow I have ever shot..no interest in trying anything else.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

I just bought one and love it !!!
My Reezen is now my back up bow :mg:


----------



## tealdown (Mar 8, 2010)

All i can say it's one sweet shooting bow. Shot matthews for year's until i put this baby in my hand. Little heavy that's it.


----------



## mrpitbull (Feb 19, 2010)

love mine, one of the best hoyts i ever owned , now thats saying somethin!


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome bow!!!


----------



## smfb09 (Jul 1, 2009)

i have been shooting my demo model for about two years now. the demo limbs started to peel so i took it back and got some camo limbs looks awesome. for as long as i have had this bow and all the new ones that have come out i STILL have my hoyt katera.very tough and a solid shooter. out shoots me most of the time.it is hands down a great bow.smooth draw and a solid back wall.very fast also.mine has been lost in the river for a little while and dropped out of treestands. never slowed it down one minute.it would be a great choice to make IMHO.


----------



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

the Hoyt Katera is one of the best bows Hoyt has ever built hands down for hunting or 3-d i have hade one since they hit hte shelf and woudn't want any thing else to hunt with or shoot 3-d they are awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikemow6T9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Great bow, just got rid of mine. Only sold it because I got an alphaburner. Good time to buy one, it was all I could do to sell mine for $300TYD. It made someone a hell of a $300 bow.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

superb bow


----------



## TexBowHunter99 (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with everything that has been said. I also have an 08 but last season was the first year I hunted with it. It is a little heavy, but it is a very smooth draw, good back wall, fairly fast, good fit and finish and really no issues what so ever with it. My only complaint would be with the strings, I believe the quality of strings could be better but that is being taken care of now 

I just sent mine to Mike to get crackerized, and can't wait to get it back.


----------

